# Introducing my new baby girls...



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

They are sisters and 11 weeks old. I just got the news that I've been approved to adopt them, and tomorrow morning I am going to pick them up! I am going to spend today thinking of their names...I am so excited!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

They are lovely  Beautiful colours.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Ohhhhh! They are so beautiful! Lucky!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow, they're beautiful. Perhaps you should name them after a set of famous sisters. At the moment, though, I can't think of any! :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Oh my gosh, they are so sweet! I love fuzzy kittens. :)


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

kristi said:


> Wow, they're beautiful. Perhaps you should name them after a set of famous sisters. At the moment, though, I can't think of any! :lol:


Good Idea!!!!

Mary Kate and Ashley. hee hee.
Thelma and Louise
Marcia and Jan. (Marcia Marcia Marcia!!!!!)
Wynonna and Ashley
Britney and Jamie Lynn
Zsa Zsa and Eva

Paris and Nikki ( :roll: )


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are cute. Name em Salt and Pepper :lol:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Cute kittens!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Adorable longhairs!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

They are sooo cute!!!  
What a great Valentine gift for you, how about Valentines names like Cupid, Venus...Oh, that's all I can think of.....anyone else know a good Valentine name???


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Kerri, they are adorable!

I am excited for you. Go ahead, just ~try~ and get some sleep tonight. :wink: 

The only sounds coming from Kerri's home are the words, "Is it Saturday yet, is it Saturday yet, is it Saturday yet..."

Mike


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Cute kittens!


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Mike said:


> Kerri, they are adorable!
> 
> I am excited for you. Go ahead, just ~try~ and get some sleep tonight. :wink:
> 
> ...


That is precisely what's going through my head right now!! :lol: 

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so happy for you. The cats are just beautiful. I hope you get some sleep, but I know how excited you must be!  This is like going to bed on Christmas Eve when you were a child.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are sooo cute and they have very pretty colors too! Congratulations.... :lol:


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww...what a pair of lovely girls!!!! I just love their fuzzy coats. There are a lot of famous female duo names that could be given...

1. Cagny & Lacey (I don't know if these are the correct spellings)
2. Mona & Lisa
3. Monica and Rachel (or you could throw Phoebe in there)
4. Betty and Veronica (from the Archie comics)
5. Eva and Zsa-Zsa (think "Green Acres")
6. Serena and Venus 
7. Thelma and Louise 

I supposed you snatched them up already today...let us know how they're coming along at home!


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

I brought them home today! They were so good on the ride home - it was a 2 hour drive and they slept most of the way. I had everything set up for them before I left, so when I brought them in, I opened the carrier and let them come out on their own. I showed each of them where their litter box and food was, and then let them explore. Actually, before they started to explore, they found a hiding spot to stay in for a while  Every now and then they come out and take a look around, sniffing and getting to know the place though. Right now they're both huddled together behind my couch and I'm going to let them come out when they're ready.

I do have names for them though! Lola is the mostly grey and white girl, and Molly is the other girl. They're both very affectionate and at one point during the afternoon I had each of them sleeping on my chest and purring.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Great news, Kerri!

I was wondering about how the trip went. What a couple of cutie-pies they are.

Mike


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

That's so wonderful! They'll probably ease into their new home easier since they have each other!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Congratulations! Getting new kitties is so exciting. Lots of brushing in store for you -- that's for sure! :-D


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Lola and Molly...yes. Good names. 

Of course, you'll need to get Lola a collar with a diamond in it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> Of course, you'll need to get Lola a collar with a diamond in it.


That's a given! And no cubic zirconiums, if you please. :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How are they doing??


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks so much for asking, ForJazz! They're doing wonderfully!! They are really enjoying their new home. They love to play with each other and with me, and while there are still random moments of skittishness, they've both come out of their shells quite nicely. At night they'll sleep with me (I woke up last night with one curled up on my shoulder, and the other on my chest - wow their body heat keeps me warm!!) and they'll come sit with me when I'm watching TV too. I miss them during the day while I'm at work, so I'm always looking forward to going home to see them. 

I have a whole roll of film being developed as we speak, but I snapped a couple of pictures with my webcam yesterday as well, so here they are, looking cute. Don't mind me in the pics - I look like a dork, hehe.

Here's Lola:









And here's Molly:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Awww they are looking beautiful! Glad to hear they are adjusting nicely. Do they have favorite toys or spots in the house yet?


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Their favorite spot seems to be underneath my bed, or on my bed. It's like their safe haven and it's also where they'll run to if something scares them. As for toys....they just love those furry mice!! I'm surprised they're not chewed to death yet. Also, I bought a bottle of wine the other day and gave them the long narrow paper bag to play with...it's become a favorite 

Lola likes to swat around a morsel of food and "catch" it...then she'll eat her prey  She's very silly.

They've both been wonderful about scratching in appropriate places too. I was a bit worried as my previous cat came to me declawed and this is my first experience with clawed cats. But they love their scratching post and their scratching ramp and I have not caught them trying to scratch the carpet or my leather furniture.

Lola is the cuddlier of the two, she'll hop up on my lap at my computer desk and sit with me, while Molly is much more content running around.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

they are all fluffy and cute awww


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

KerriKitty said:


> Lola likes to swat around a morsel of food and "catch" it...then she'll eat her prey  She's very silly.


Sounds like my Sugar...she loves playing soccer with her food...

But you are very brave to wear a dark shirt with a light kitty, it makes my shirts really really hairy! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have almost always had a white cat (and black, or course!) and a collie. Navy blue and black skirts and slacks seemed to turn two-toned overnight! :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah me too. I have a shaded cat and a smoke cat -- that means that each hair on their bodies is part white, part black/grey. So no matter if I wear white or black -- you see kitty hair all over me! :shock: :?


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't see the pictures! )))


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Sorry Greyhoundmom, my web server is down at the moment. I have newer pictures of them here, though: http://public.fotki.com/MizKerri/the_kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its funny b/c today my manager was wearing an all black cotton shirt and I was amazed how there was no cat hair on there. But then again I realized that he didn't have pets..... :wink:


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Hehehe....oh trust me, after I took those pictures, I was furry!! Luckily I wasn't going anywhere that day so no need to change. I used to fret over fur on my furniture and clothes years and years ago when I got my first cat, but these days I've just come to accept that it is a part of life!


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww! What sweet babies  I hope to see more photos of them. I miss the smell of kittens.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

what pretty kitties!!! gimme!! :lol: 
they look so soft and fuzzy...


----------

